

Show HN: If you're too busy to meditate...bandu: The watch that slows you down - robg
http://stressfriend.com

======
seltzered_
I love the idea, but my big problem with this is they don't reference any
papers or experiments behind their work.

What makes this watch more effective than a reminder to meditate every
morning?

------
ssong
Great to see the progress made since Startup Workaway! I was really blown away
when I tried it out. Looking forward to the final version.

------
austinlyons
the idea of a stress map is very interesting. It would be insightful to create
stress maps of college campuses and see if it could be used to research & aid
suicide prevention.

